# Looking for a good tablet under $400



## NTM2003 (Jan 6, 2018)

Looking for a good Android tablet to buy with sd card. Something that hasn't been discontinued and the newest version. Something under $400 and a 10 inch plus screen. For everyday use and watching movies or tv shows. Not for games. I was looking at the Amazon fire but that just seems so cheap but that's  one of my choices if it's a good tablet.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 10, 2018)

there isn't much point int spending 400 on a tablet these days 

the build quality on the fire is accually pretty good on the 10 

the only thing that really fits and isn't 600 dollars is the galaxy  TAB A 10.1 or the galaxy tab S3
there just isn't a whole lot of tablet market left the whole tablet fad died out 

if all you are doing is watching media get the fire it will do that and do it well and do it cheaply


----------



## NTM2003 (Jan 10, 2018)

The fire does seem to be the best and the affordable one I'm trying to save for a upgrade to amd but it looks like the Amazon fire is good for what I need it for.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 10, 2018)

I've always recommended the galaxy tab 4, or at least the "tab" series, if you must have a tablet.  I have both a galaxy tab  8 inch ,as well as a galaxy tab 10 inch ,and they're both really good at what they do (which is kind of superfluous at this point in technology) since phones have progressed SO far. Last I checked the galaxy tab 4 (8 inch) is under $200 *actually , its under $100 (for 7" factory refurb)* which would be MORE than enough for FHD movies, browsing, app/games like minecraft, and whatever other stuff a person would want to do with a tab, plus the Cam isnt too bad.


----------



## NTM2003 (Jan 10, 2018)

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsun...test-model-32gb-black/6124706.p?skuId=6124706

This one is also something I'm looking at good price to. Maybe a little better then Amazon's


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm waiting for a sale on the new Samsung Glaaxy TAB S3, it just came out, but it has already been on sale for $499 at some places... I am being patient and waiting for the magic $399 number... its OLED and HDR and supports Netflix HDR... so yeah... pretty epic for that price.  and its high rez as well with plans to be upgraded to Android Oreo soon. I highly recommend waiting for like an Easter sale in a few months, we might get lucky


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 10, 2018)

Amazon has a ton of Android tablets.
This is a Samsung 12.1", but has KitKat
https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-12-2-32GB-Black/dp/B00HWMPRKC
This one is a Lenovo at 10.1"
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N8UG7HA
And another Lenovo, but less expensive
https://www.amazon.com/Lenovo-Android-Quad-Core-Processor-ZA2J0007US


NTM2003 said:


> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsun...test-model-32gb-black/6124706.p?skuId=6124706 This one is also something I'm looking at good price to. Maybe a little better then Amazon's


That's an 8", OP was asking for suggestions on 10" or larger.
EDIT; Oops.. You *are* the OP..  My bad.. LOL! I need more sleep..


----------



## NTM2003 (Jan 10, 2018)

The good thing about Amazon fire I can pay $41 a month then full retail price I'm sure it's a good tablet for what I want it for. I've seen some bad reviews for it but wanted to get some more opinions on it


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 10, 2018)

unless you dont own a phone, or need to carry the tablet on regular trips, i highly recommend avoiding "mobile" capable/powered tablets. You can easily hotspot tether a tablet to a cell phone while on the road, and in my opinion, it is extremely redundant to carry a 2nd device that carries a further monthly data plan charge, and also for the obvious reason that Mobile data capable devices tend to garner an extra price premium.


----------



## NTM2003 (Jan 10, 2018)

Well the thing about that is it's a bigger screen to watch shows or movies on then phone and I was going to use my mobile hotspot for the data. I got unlimited data to use and it's fast enough to stream shows and movies


----------



## Atomic77 (Jan 23, 2018)

I know it’s not android but I believe Apples ipad goes as low as $329.


----------



## NTM2003 (Jan 23, 2018)

This problem as been solved.  I've already brought a tablet. For some reason it won't let me edit my title. Please delete.


----------

